# Inspection



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

I got a notice in the mail yesterday from the state that I had to get my travel trailer inspected just like I do my car or truck. 
Is this for real? I have never heard of having to have your travel trailer inspected before. They said I had to do it before I could register it again.

Tinman


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

If the registered weight or actual weight is over 4500 pounds you will need brakes and an inspection. Always been that way but they just started enforcing it March 1, 2015.
it is very easy and painless.


----------



## tha bum (Oct 1, 2009)

I just got mine inspected a couple weeks ago in order to register it, PITA ! I wasn't happy. Hook it up bring to an inspection station or wait till ya use it and stop along the way. All they looked at on mine was lights (tail,brake and blinkers) that was it, my trailer is over 4500# and I thought he would check the brakes but never asked and never looked for brakes. My Camper is a 2014 maybe he just assumed I had them.
Someone needs to come up with a mobile inspection for trailers I believe they could make good money, I know I would pay more if they came to me so I didn't have to hook up my trailer just to get an inspection.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

The inspection is no big deal. When I brought mine from Alabama I had to hook it up, take it to a weigh scale and have it weighed before I could register it in Texas. The weight is how they determine how much you pay for the registration. It varies from county to county. 

Cliff


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

When I had mine inspected it was lights AND brakes. Made me press the gain on my Brake controller while moving forward to see if they lock up. They did. Make sure all your lights work before going over, and brakes. Guy before me had one yellow clearance light out so failed him.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

It makes a lot of difference on which station you go to. Some are more strict than others and will let small stuff slide. Of course it is still a good idea to check first.

Cliff


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I tried to get my registration that I found was due in March and headed out of town in it the same morning. Tried to register online, but website said they could not find record of inspection. Went in to court house and said same thing except I had already peeled off my October 2114 inspection sticker showing it was up to date as well as a statement from state website showing I needed no inspection. Lady said sorry, needed a print out that should be free showing it was up to date. Went to a inspection place for print out and it showed not inspected since 2013. Showed him my sticker and was told that it was commom. Apparently, the inspection station gave me a sticker, never registered it into system and pocketed entire inspection price. I had to get a new inspection because of some crook when I wasn't due for an inspection until March 2016. Finally, made trip.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm still trying to find a place that will do the inspection...
Firestone - "No"
NTB - "No"
Driver's Choice - "No"
new Holiday World in Willis - "No"

I'm just not that crazy about driving around with a 40' fifth wheel looking for an inspection station that "has the special equipment" needed to inspect a trailer.

Definitely a pain in the neck!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Tuff,

Search here & make sure they have, *TL* Trailer certificate

http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/rsd/vi/...r/Default.aspx


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

i got the same letter this month, I had to hook up the 5th wheel take it to Camper Clinic here in Rockport (I called around first to find out who did trailer inspections) and they just checked out the lights, tires, and vin#, gave me a receipt and when I went to get the plates it was registered in the state system as required. What a pain in the ***. 1st time since I've had this trailer (I bought it new in 2010) that I had to get it inspected. Looks like just another tax to me.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

I am looking for a trailer now. Say i buy a used trailer from an individual, would i need to get it inspected and thennnn go to the courthouse for registration and ttl? Or vise versa? Im in Harris county is that matters. Im brand new to travel trailers.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

trailer wheel and frame,,,,, they will inspect it ,,, and if you have something wrong,,, they have the parts right there ,,,, 45 north past little York ... good luck


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Part Timer said:


> I am looking for a trailer now. Say i buy a used trailer from an individual, would i need to get it inspected and thennnn go to the courthouse for registration and ttl? Or vise versa? Im in Harris county is that matters. Im brand new to travel trailers.


Yes, inspection first


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

djwag94 said:


> Tuff,
> 
> Search here & make sure they have, *TL* Trailer certificate
> 
> http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/rsd/vi/...r/Default.aspx


Many thanks - I am grateful that someone is smarter than me in figuring this out!
Unfortunately, every place that I have been to with the exception of Holiday World is listed on the website with the correct endorsement.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Tuff said:


> Many thanks - I am grateful that someone is smarter than me in figuring this out!
> Unfortunately, every place that I have been to with the exception of Holiday World is listed on the website with the correct endorsement.


tuff if you are looking in willis for an inspection place that does trailers too go to double r tires, just north of 336north on 75


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Tuff said:


> Many thanks - I am grateful that someone is smarter than me in figuring this out!
> Unfortunately, every place that I have been to with the exception of Holiday World is listed on the website with the correct endorsement.


Not smarter, I went through the same hassle in March on my 5th wheel. I should have said call first, I, as you, found a lot of stations that were rated for trailers but the lazy so-in-so's didn't want to mess with inspecting trailers. Even had one station tell me they were out of inspection stickers for trailers. WTH?:headknock


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

djwag94 said:


> Even had one station tell me they were out of inspection stickers for trailers. WTH?:headknock


They can't use that excuse now!

Cliff


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Bayoutalker said:


> They can't use that excuse now!
> 
> Cliff


LOL,

The guy that used that excuse on me wasn't the sharpest pencil in the box & I'm pretty sure he had a real long streak of laziness.


----------

